# Joe Biden - 1 Year



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2022)

Are you satisfied/happy with him ?


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 20, 2022)

Absolutely not. After 1 year, Trump was providing far more entertainment. I haven't heard a single thing about Biden here in UK.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Absolutely not. After 1 year, Trump was providing far more entertainment. I haven't heard a single thing about Biden here in UK.



I guess you don't even get Biden's interviews there in the UK then. There's no way all of his blunders aren't entertaining.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> I guess you don't even get Biden's interviews there in the UK then. There's no way all of his blunders aren't entertaining.


I didn't find that entertaining at all. In fact, that news guy seemed cringy as heck. How does a channel like that get 2M subs?


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

Oh I thought the point was to focus on the fact that Joe Biden was fake driving as clearly there was a 2nd wheel in that truck. But instead focus on your hate for the guy reporting it lol you guys are entertaining with your deflections.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Oh I thought the point was to focus on the fact that Joe Biden was fake driving as clearly there was a 2nd wheel in that truck. But instead focus on your hate for the guy reporting it lol you guys are entertaining with your deflections.


My comment was about the fake driving. I didn't find it entertaining.. more like boring. Got any of him falling down and breaking a hip?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 20, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Absolutely not. After 1 year, Trump was providing far more entertainment. I haven't heard a single thing about Biden here in UK.


Yep totally agree Trump used to be on the news every day here for doing or saying something dumb. It was hilarious. I can't even remember the last time Biden was on the news for any reason at all.

Now every day we get BoJo on the news for doing or saying dumb shit or recently it's for being a party animal lol


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

It's called left.....wing.....media.....bias. If it benefits you you don't even blink an eye to it in fact you love it. But it's not reality. It's like Matrix red pill vs. blue pill keep taking the blue pill.

Biden has daily blunders there's plenty of videos out there and it's hilarious that some aren't even allowed to see it.  He has full blown dementia.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> It's called left.....wing.....media.....bias. If it benefits you you don't even blink an eye to it in fact you love it. But it's not reality. It's like Matrix red pill vs. blue pill keep taking the blue pill.
> 
> Biden has daily blunders there's plenty of videos out there and it's hilarious that some aren't even allowed to see it.  He has full blown dementia.


Dementia is not a thing that should be made fun of though. It's a horrible condition that I have first hand experience with as my mum has it.


----------



## appleburger (Jan 20, 2022)

I don't follow US politics very closely, but from the little I've read on both Trump and Biden's executive orders, it feels like a mixed bag for me like it usually is.  To be expected with a two party system, I guess.

As far as perception goes, I think Biden is far healthier for the public eye, obviously.  Trump's celebrity status and shenanigans seemed to clearly hurt him and everyone else in the long run.  I felt his COVID response was incredibly irresponsible, and his mouth got him into trouble more than I think it should have.  Just seemed like a poor strategy for somebody in his position.  Maybe in another political position it could work, but as a president I think choosing your words wisely is pretty major, since most of the world consumes this content through twitter and mainstream media outlets.  He gave everyone way too much ammunition.

Biden comes across as non-confident and burnt out, but I think it'll be good to chill out from the Trump stuff for a while.

Strictly speaking on executive orders, though - they're kinda equal in my eyes.  Both made efforts to help minority groups, which never gets talked about, and most presidents do this, I just wish media outlets would highlight that and some of the other good stuff these people do, even if they're sort of "no brainers".

I also like Biden's focus on investing in the future economy rather than quickly trying to boost it in the short term.  Looking to build infrastructure for fossil fuel alternatives seems pretty huge, considering fuel will be running out relatively shortly.  It's a greater short short economic cost, but for a greater return moving forward.  I tend to lean conservative when it comes to fiscal policy, but I think investing in future infrastructure is just  a wiser strategic move for keeping the economy strong, and preventing us from trying to make up for lost time down the road.

I could be off the mark on this stuff - like I said, I don't really follow it.  But as your average US citizen that vaguely looks into it every now and then, that's my current perception.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 20, 2022)

It's more or less what I expected. I do however also believe we are beyond being able to vote our way back out of this mess. The Republican Party is full of traitors who are merely there to placate their conservative base with the bare minimum of pushback possible. I switched back to Independent for voter registration last year and don't really plan on participating in this corrupt system any longer, but I guess we'll see for sure once midterms draw near and the theater starts heating up again.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm just glad he's doing his job without scolding others, creating scandals or breaking new grounds of stupidity for no reason whatsoever.

To a degree it's pretty frightening that the organisers of the terrorist attack on capitol hill aren't behind bars yet (and worse: that some are still openly cheering it on). But that's just internal politics now. I'm not a fan of either democrats or republicans, so it's not my place to take sides.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jan 21, 2022)

Doing better than I expected but at the same time I wish we had more going for it given that a moderate democrat is as about as useful as an empty seat in congress. You can't get jack shit done when you are spending time trying to play nice with your opposition, which will reject your arse no matter how much you appeal to them based squarely on the fact that it will hurt you and your authority at the end of the day. Regardless of majority power or not.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2022)

Not really, Biden is just a do-nothing Democrat. He's not done anything about ICE (even promoted a new person to run it,) kids are still in cages, LGBT+ rights are still being threatened, trans rights are still constantly being stripped in many states, and just so much more. Biden is just another establishment Democrat and the only reason he's even moderately better than Trump is that Trump set the bar so low that anyone could get over it.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 22, 2022)

Didn't take long for you guys to forget the Afghanistan withdrawal fuck up of the century.


----------



## Lacius (Jan 22, 2022)

A lot of the problem with Biden's first term is that he has a 50-50 Senate, and there are two Democratic Senators who can't agree with the rest of the party to do much of anything meaningful. Things would be a lot different with a 60/40 or 52/48 Senate.



The Catboy said:


> Not really, Biden is just a do-nothing Democrat. He's not done anything about ICE (even promoted a new person to run it,) kids are still in cages, LGBT+ rights are still being threatened, trans rights are still constantly being stripped in many states, and just so much more. Biden is just another establishment Democrat and the only reason he's even moderately better than Trump is that Trump set the bar so low that anyone could get over it.


It may say more about how moderate former Democratic presidents were than anything else, and he's definitely no Sanders or Warren, but Biden is likely the most progressive Democratic president we've ever had.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Didn't take long for you guys to forget the Afghanistan withdrawal fuck up of the century.


Fair point. But for me the fuck up is more in the attempts to stay. So most of the blame goes to Bush and Obama, and to a lesser degree on Trump. It's just not fair to just blame the guy who doesn't look the other way. 
Perhaps ionically, I'm blaming Bidden for this more from his time as vice president than now.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2022)

Lacius said:


> A lot of the problem with Biden's first term is that he has a 50-50 Senate, and there are two Democratic Senators who can't agree with the rest of the party to do much of anything meaningful. Things would be a lot different with a 60/40 or 52/48 Senate.
> 
> 
> It may say more about how moderate former Democratic presidents were than anything else, and he's definitely no Sanders or Warren, but Biden is likely the most progressive Democratic president we've ever had.


The issue is that there's still so much that either hasn't been done or shows no signs of them being addressed in the future. My issues stated are kind of the big ones but there are countless other ones. I know he has many years in office and I hope maybe I am wrong and the next three years he does make changes. But currently, I am disappointed that trans rights are still being threatened and disappointed that there are still kids in cages, both of which he doesn't seem to show any signs of caring to change any time soon


----------



## Dakitten (Jan 25, 2022)

Lacius said:


> A lot of the problem with Biden's first term is that he has a 50-50 Senate, and there are two Democratic Senators who can't agree with the rest of the party to do much of anything meaningful. Things would be a lot different with a 60/40 or 52/48 Senate.
> 
> 
> It may say more about how moderate former Democratic presidents were than anything else, and he's definitely no Sanders or Warren, but Biden is likely the most progressive Democratic president we've ever had.


I sadly both agree with this statement, and weep for the future of humanity over it. Old rich white men may well be the death of us all, literally... That being said, he has the lowest bar to not hit ever, and he hasn't, so kudos for that.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 3, 2022)

Lacius said:


> A lot of the problem with Biden's first term is that he has a 50-50 Senate, and there are two Democratic Senators who can't agree with the rest of the party to do much of anything meaningful. Things would be a lot different with a 60/40 or 52/48 Senate.
> 
> 
> It may say more about how moderate former Democratic presidents were than anything else, and he's definitely no Sanders or Warren, but Biden is likely the most progressive Democratic president we've ever had.


I whole heatedly agree there it isn't biden'snot doing his job it's the GOP+ those 2 DINO'S fucking everything up the GOP axed that gerrymandering bill cause their scared of losing power but the real threat is a trump doomsday scenario (red congress + trump in office) think of it like this as you may know trump will pardon the rioters not out of pity he's probably gonna arm them and try again or if congress is red he could do as Xi did and abolish term limits (another scenario which has a high possibility of happening) but knowin how unhinged trump is he rather do a violent coup than to navigate a red congress I WARNED YOU ALL IN 2016 by electing him you sealed the USA's fate the first time we walked away pretty much with only hurt pride second time we won't be so lucky just remember that when pulling the lever in 2024


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Feb 7, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> I whole heatedly agree there it isn't biden'snot doing his job it's the GOP+ those 2 DINO'S fucking everything up the GOP axed that gerrymandering bill cause their scared of losing power but the real threat is a trump doomsday scenario (red congress + trump in office) think of it like this as you may know trump will pardon the rioters not out of pity he's probably gonna arm them and try again or if congress is red he could do as Xi did and abolish term limits (another scenario which has a high possibility of happening) but knowin how unhinged trump is he rather do a violent coup than to navigate a red congress I WARNED YOU ALL IN 2016 by electing him you sealed the USA's fate the first time we walked away pretty much with only hurt pride second time we won't be so lucky just remember that when pulling the lever in 2024


Theres layers to the issues in Biden's era. Ranging from having barely a dem majority 51% but choosing to be a moderate so the reps can shoot down everything or chew it up to become something so unrecognizable compared to when it first passed the table. These people never goddamn learn to just take power and use it like they would if they were in control. Because at the end of the day, when the reps do get in control, oh boy do they love to use that power when they are in control. Moderate Dems cannot get shit done to save their own skin or anyone else's for that fact. 

Unfortunately the DNC seems to favor Moderates as it has a better scale in votes from the other side and most career Dems seem to play both sides when it comes to getting ahead in their political life. There will probably be no such thing as a true Dem in the white house ever again. We now just have the options of a holding pattern/rebuilding our past mistakes or choosing to burn it all down again. No option to actually improve lives.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 7, 2022)

think of 2024 do you really  want the alternitive of trump being back and risk being the next cuba,china or russia? WAKE UP cause that WILL happen if he ever comes backall the fears i had for 4 years came to a head a year ago during the capitol riot trump is a real danger to democracy in america (as well as 90-99% of all the GOP in power they are a real threat pretty sure the justice system is monitoring them and will hopefully act swiftly to any agregious crime the president may be immune to all crimes but congress isn't so the less GOP in seats and rather in cells the better a scenario played out in my head just now can Genieva convict trump (throwing this out there but if he commits mass genocide of democrats and congress who is all trump supporting GOP fails to act) my example is extreme i know but would you really want to risk it becoming reality?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Feb 7, 2022)

Biden administration destroyed in 1 year what Trump did in 4.  People are barely starting to notice.  That didn't derail trump at all as hes still bringing them all down.  Mark Zuckerberg arressted (He sang like a bird) and nowhere on mainstream news. Head of CNN zucker stepped down / fired.  Dumbs being destroyed worldwide by trump and 78 allied countries that have had enough with the ccp, un, nato. They have all exposed themselves.  Many will be shocked, especially the flouride stare muthafuckas.  The revolution will not be televised.  God bless.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 7, 2022)

Too few of his campaign promises fulfilled, given that several of them can be enacted via executive order.  Instead the Democrats are back to pointing the finger at their rotating villains (Sinema and Manchin this time around) and acting like controlled opposition.  The party has really been quite toothless since they allowed GWB to steal the 2000 election, and subsequently failed to prosecute him and his administration for their many war crimes.

Long story short: Dems will lose the 2022 mid-terms, Biden will win in 2024 if running against Trump again, but lose if he runs against anyone else.  He feigned left to secure the nomination when it was down to him against Bernie, but snapped back to being a useless moderate centrist almost the second he was inaugurated.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Biden will win in 2024 if running against Trump again, but lose if he runs against anyone else.


Isn't it about time you guys got someone a lot younger in office? Surely, there must be a good candidate that is still in their prime and not totally removed from the zeitgeist?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 8, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Isn't it about time you guys got someone a lot younger in office? Surely, there must be a good candidate that is still in their prime and not totally removed from the zeitgeist?


Well, Ron DeSantis is likeliest to get the Republican nomination if Trump doesn't run (out of fear of losing a second time).  He's quite a bit younger, but every bit as much the piece of shit Trump is.  Democrats would have to be stupid or purposefully self-sabotaging to not replace Biden on the ticket against DeSantis.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Well, Ron DeSantis is likeliest to get the Republican nomination if Trump doesn't run (out of fear of losing a second time).  He's quite a bit younger, but every bit as much the piece of shit Trump is.  Democrats would have to be stupid or purposefully self-sabotaging to not replace Biden on the ticket against DeSantis.


Anyone on the Dems? I heard good things about Tulsi Gabbard a couple years ago but no one currently.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 8, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Anyone on the Dems? I heard good things about Tulsi Gabbard a couple years ago but no one currently.


Nah Tulsi was kind of a DINO and took donations from the Kremlin, so she was never going to catch on.  If I'm being a bit biased I'd like to see someone like Michael Bennet (Colorado Senator) get the nomination, he's genuine as they come despite maybe not having the most exciting personality all the time.  AOC would be great just to see every Republican's head explode, but I think it's a bit early still for her to run.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Feb 8, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> think of 2024 do you really  want the alternitive of trump being back and risk being the next cuba,china or russia? WAKE UP cause that WILL happen if he ever comes backall the fears i had for 4 years came to a head a year ago during the capitol riot trump is a real danger to democracy in america (as well as 90-99% of all the GOP in power they are a real threat pretty sure the justice system is monitoring them and will hopefully act swiftly to any agregious crime the president may be immune to all crimes but congress isn't so the less GOP in seats and rather in cells the better a scenario played out in my head just now can Genieva convict trump (throwing this out there but if he commits mass genocide of democrats and congress who is all trump supporting GOP fails to act) my example is extreme i know but would you really want to risk it becoming reality?


Okay okay, first thing to address is the fact that if Trump does win 2024, or for that fact any republican wins 2024 it will mainly be due in fact that the republican party despite its fractured stance on things and separate movements within the party are far more united against the democratic party that they are able to actually make these changes happen over the democratic party which is fractured but do not stand at unity over a lot of things. This was the case in 2016 when the DNC picked Clinton as their head runner despite the desire for alternate candidates from the people where high enough to cause a rift within its own party, plus the fact that the head of the DNC at the time had an unhealthy bias of pushing Clinton forward in that election and while convicted of such the DNC never tried to find out exactly how much "influence" was pushed in her favor of being the primary over the others which again, just spread mistrust in the democratic party and its voters who were divided on the issue. Trump won that year because the democratic party and its voters just did not see eye to eye that election, and 2020 was almost as bad but with a more united pressure to remove Trump from office since his era ended in a pandemic that was handled so poorly that people even in his party were not embracing the concept on him getting a second term. 

Secondly, even if Trump never gets elected again there will still be those people who will embrace him, the GOP and the rioters as if they were within the right mind to do so. The unfortunate truth of the matter is the country is divided to the point where politics are black and white now and culture/counter culture has forced a hand of trying to push a mindset in people to feel a certain way or adopt a new way of thinking when a lot of people do not have the time or the care to when they are just trying to live their lives. To some degree you can understand why they feel this way, as either the old ways of things are dying and they feel threatened by this or because of how society now dictates things based on what media is trying to shove down their throats. "Agendas and conspiracy" wank aside when media tends to lean one way or another in what message they are trying to put out there it will most likely piss off some people who do not need to feel to be spoon fed that crap. Its a big factor in what created this shitty landscape and mindset in politics now. 

Finally, chances are that no one in the upper echelon of the riots is going to get charged for anything. Trump, any of the GOP, or government involved in encouraging the rioters, they will get away with it regardless. That is just how our wonderful legal system works. You can get away with murder if you have the right connections/money and people will come out of the dark to defend them regardless of their actions.


subcon959 said:


> Isn't it about time you guys got someone a lot younger in office? Surely, there must be a good candidate that is still in their prime and not totally removed from the zeitgeist?


Most voters that actually give a shit enough to vote are typically over the age of 30, if not older. Most old people with an old world mindset will be republican, and will vote for someone they relate with. The RNC is just playing their best hand in this regard. Biden got as far as he did because he was Obama's VP and most DNC voters are young and have yet to come off of the high that was the Obama era hoping that Biden will bring back some of that feeling despite the fact that during his VP days he was an odd ball to say the least.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 8, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Biden administration destroyed in 1 year what Trump did in 4.  People are barely starting to notice.  That didn't derail trump at all as hes still bringing them all down.  Mark Zuckerberg arressted (He sang like a bird) and nowhere on mainstream news. Head of CNN zucker stepped down / fired.  Dumbs being destroyed worldwide by trump and 78 allied countries that have had enough with the ccp, un, nato. They have all exposed themselves.  Many will be shocked, especially the flouride stare muthafuckas.  The revolution will not be televised.  God bless.


and thats a bad thing? mind you geneva would lock trump up for some of the things he did like idk the iranian general he assassinated  without congresses apporval?, he could've ended the world with that dick move and before you mutter the talaban deal it was trump's offer in the first place biden jus carried it out to show how bad of a fuck up it'll be regardless of who did it


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Feb 8, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> and thats a bad thing? mind you geneva would lock trump up for some of the things he did like idk the iranian general he assassinated  without congresses apporval?, he could've ended the world with that dick move and before you mutter the talaban deal it was trump's offer in the first place biden jus carried it out to show how bad of a fuck up it'll be regardless of who did it


You my friend are miss informed.  Bad guys being wiped out as I type, most will get death sentence some life in prison (Wait until you find out what that general was doing).  Amazing times ahead and all because of Trump n friends.  They will all be disgraced for everyone to see as it should be.  God bless the world changing events unfolding.

(There is a reason why the US military still calls Trump Mr. President)


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 9, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> and thats a bad thing? mind you geneva would lock trump up for some of the things he did like idk the iranian general he assassinated  without congresses apporval?, he could've ended the world with that dick move and before you mutter the talaban deal it was trump's offer in the first place biden jus carried it out to show how bad of a fuck up it'll be regardless of who did it


shouldn't they lock up biden for bombing an aid worker killing him and all his kids then lied about it telling us it was a terrorist with a carbomb?

Trump did not need congressional approval as soleimani was designated a terrorist 15 years prior, he was just killing terrorist, the same way biden killed an isis leader.
I also think you are greatly overestimating irans power, and considering what their retaliation was, there was a 0% chance doing that would "end the world"

On to the taliban, the terms of the offer trump placed were violated, the whole thing was voided and should not have went through. Also biden is the president, not trump, he can just tell the taliban to f-off. He did not have to go through with the deal. The taliban are not reconized as the ruling body by the us govt. That whole talking point is just an attempt to place all the blame off of biden and place it onto trump.


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 9, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> I sadly both agree with this statement, and weep for the future of humanity over it. Old rich white men may well be the death of us all, literally... That being said, he has the lowest bar to not hit ever, and he hasn't, so kudos for that.


*looks at crime statistics*
*looks at obesity rate in America"
*looks at fatalities related to malpractice and pharmaceuticals*


----------



## kenlee168 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Xzi (Apr 19, 2022)

Cuckgba said:


> The brandon administration is a total dumpter fire and a cluster fuck. 2024 has to be here really soon.


Well of course a cuck would say that, you want one of your own back in office.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 19, 2022)

Cuckgba said:


> Inflation soaring new heights


Inflation is a global issue.  Biden could and should be doing more to reign in corporate greed, but we know for a fact that Trump wouldn't do anything about it at all.



Cuckgba said:


> complete failure in afghanistan and ukraine


You're right, Biden never should've followed the timeline Trump had set for withdrawal from Afghanistan.  That doesn't mean withdrawal was altogether the wrong move...it was long overdue.  The US has no involvement in Ukraine beyond supplying weapons, so I'm not sure how you think that reflects on Biden for good or bad.  Other than the fact that the alternative would've been Trump supporting his Russian puppet masters, anyway.



Cuckgba said:


> at least he doesnt tweet mean things on twitter, right?


I mean yeah, any president who prioritizes their own social media presence above all else clearly isn't competent enough to handle the job.  Real low bar, that.


----------



## Viri (Apr 19, 2022)

Hopefully our next President isn't a Dinosaur, our elected Presidents feel like they're getting older.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2022)

Instaroleplay said:


> You still believe that leftist lie that Trump was a kremlin puppet?


Trump has only continued to voice overwhelming support for Putin during the imperialist invasion of Ukraine.  The Kremlin has even used state media to publicly declare him their "partner" multiple times in recent months.  So yeah, it's not about "belief," it's about what all parties involved are loudly and proudly telling us.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2022)

Instaroleplay said:


> As he should. Although it isnt relevant who he cheers for. Biden is buddy buddy with Chairman Xi and the entire communist goverment of china, who dont have a very nice human rights record. i take your kremlim trump and raise you a Beijing joe.


Trump was buddy-buddy with every corrupt dictator and oligarch on the planet, Xi Jinping included.  Being supportive of genocide because a dictator has you on a leash is a whole other level of evil, however.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2022)

Instaroleplay said:


> Biden is a complete bitch of the chinese communst goverment. Theres a reason he keeps quiet on chinene matters. The leash couldnt be tighter. Hes a weak soft bitch on china as he doesnt bite the hand that feeds.


China is the number one producer of goods for the US, and they're the largest consumer base for our entertainment industry.  As I've said many times, both major political parties are capitalist first, everything else second.  Therefore any talk of being "tough on China" is just political theater.  That said, China would not have gotten away without consequences if they had continued to support the invasion of Ukraine publicly, which is why they only support it behind closed doors now.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2022)

Instaroleplay said:


> Wow, so human rights be damned when it comes to who makes our smart devices.and who buys tickets to our marvel avengers movie. Thats dishonest even for you.


No, it's reality.  I didn't say I was happy about it.  China continues to rack up the human rights abuses at breakneck speed every day.



Instaroleplay said:


> Trump did ban Huawei, an entire huge chinese company from the us and imposed high tarifs on chinese goods. that isnt political theater.


That was political theater, yes.  Tariffs are only effective if people stop buying the products they're placed on.  If anything, consumption of Chinese goods went up during the tariff period, so all Trump did was make Americans pay more for those products.  If he had mandated corporations like Wal-Mart manufacture all their products outside of China, with a reasonable transition period, that would've been an effective tactic and one I'd support.



Instaroleplay said:


> And no, Beijing bitch joe woildnt have done nothing, he is a weak leader, nobody in the world believes any tough act or talk by brandon. All world leaders walk on him like a doormat like they did with Odumbass.


World leaders literally laughed in Trump's fat makeup-covered face.  It doesn't get any more embarrassing for the US than that.  Biden wouldn't even be in my top 1000 candidates for president if I was able to choose, but he's at the very least not a straight-up clown.  Neither man is worth idolizing or propping up as a role model.



Instaroleplay said:


> Putin and Xi are real leaders.


Dictators and oligarchs are not "real leaders," they're spoiled fucking toddlers who let other people suffer for their own failures.



Instaroleplay said:


> As example, despite what the lying fake news media says, the US doesnt lead the world community around this ukraine war at all. Most countries are either neutral, or against the weak brandon presidency.


Yeah that's delusional bullshit.  The only country to declare direct and unequivocal support for Russia has been Belarus, and they're essentially a Russian puppet state.  Meanwhile, Ukraine now has more functional tanks than Russia thanks to Western support. I shouldn't have to explain why very few people or countries would want to out themselves as pieces of shit that support ethnic cleansing and/or genocide. That's exclusively a far-right thing.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 23, 2022)

Instaroleplay said:


> Agreed. And this is the exact China that the biden crime family has direct ties with.


If you have evidence, take it up with a court of law.  Otherwise this is just baseless political tribalism.



Instaroleplay said:


> Hmm, no. American nationals couldnt buy Huaweii devices at all in the US, at least legally. Agreed about the huge retailers that still farm out to china. But as outcome of the bans Huaweii only market was the mainland. That isnt theater.


Huawei was banned specifically because of rootkits that were commonly found in their products.  Not solely for being a product of China.



Instaroleplay said:


> I aren't a trump supporter either, but truth is that world leaders didnt walk on him as they do with brandon.


Not only did they walk all over Trump, he was left out of so many things entirely.  The only people to pay him any heed were dictators and oligarchs, because they knew his ego controls him.  Very easy to manipulate a man like that.



Instaroleplay said:


> I dont agree with all their decisions, specially Xi pooh, but they are leaders. They arent oligarchs, they sht on oligarcs. There's a reason scrotum faced oligarch globalist leftard scumbag George Soros has arrests orders on several countries, including Russia. Biden isnt a leader. Hes a globalist whore. And so are Trudeau, makron, bojo, and zelinksy.


An oligarch is any extremely wealthy person with an outsized influence on politics and governance.  It has nothing to do with political affiliation.  Both Xi Jingping and Vladimir Putin could be considered either oligarchs, or dictators surrounded by oligarchs.  "Globalist" continues to be one of the most meaningless terms I've ever heard, given that we live in a global economy.



Instaroleplay said:


> No, only the globalist puppet lead countries are vocal on their dishonest support, and they only do it as they are mandated by globalist policies. There is no real leadership from the US.


The leadership for the resistance against Russian imperialism is obviously stationed in Ukraine.  All the US and other allied nations are doing is providing weapons.  So in that sense you're correct.



Instaroleplay said:


> Ethnic cleansing and genocide? Oh you mean like what the ukrainians are doing in former east ukraine?


No, I mean like what the Russians are doing in Ukraine.  I'm not interested in discussing fake news stories propagated exclusively by Kremlin-owned media outlets.


----------



## kenlee168 (Apr 24, 2022)

Mad scientist running the country for joe.


----------



## kenlee168 (Apr 25, 2022)

Let's go, Brandon!


----------

